# Ear or Fur mites or both or what? (WARNING!! PHOTOS are DISTURBING)



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my bunnies got ear mites, then others got it. One got mange/fur mites. THis all seemed to happen overnight. I take great care of my bunnies and am trying to stay on top of this problem.
They are all getting better or are already better. My smallest bunny, named Nutmeg, just reached breeding age, but now, she is not doing well. She was one of the last of the bunnies who got this to come down with it. When she did start losing hair it has slowly gotten worse. She really is not responding and I am concerned as she looks so very bad. l have tried treating her for mange mites as well as ear mites. She has yellow crust on the outside of her ears, and on her cheeks, neck, and now a little on her back.

All of the other rabbits responded very well and have all healed from the fur mites and ear mites. I used natural treatments for all. Here is what I have been doing for all rabbits including Nutmeg as I treated all rabbits for both kinds of mites just in case.

Fur mites: Original Listerine on spine from neck to tail. DE on fur (repeated once a week) All rabbits either healed from the mites or continued to show no signs of mites.

Ear mites: Extra Virgin Olive Oil drops with tea tree, rosemary, and lavender in the oil. 

All rabbits receive water that has Apple cider vinegar and Grapefruit Seed Extract in it to fight infection and improve immune system. They all are eating fine and have normal poop. THeir personalities and activity level remains the same too and are very happy. Nutmeg, however, I know is not happy. She is getting worse and not better. 

I am open to more suggestions to help her. All of your other suggestions (Listerine, EVOO, ACV, and DE) all worked so well. Thank you for your help. I want her to be well again.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2012)

We took ours to the vet as we weren't having any luck with eradication.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, That does look bad. Poor bunny 

I don't have personal experience with this but if this was my rabbit at this stage I would be making a trip to the vet.

Have you done any searches on the forum for ear mites? There's some good info. Atleast you can do some reading while you wait for a response from a moderator or another member with experience with this problem.

I hope you can get this under control quickly and get your bunny looking and feeling better soon


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm trying not to take Nutmeg to the vet. I don't have much money to spare, 'till one of my other bunnies gives birth


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 13, 2012)

thank you for your input


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 13, 2012)

Please take your rabbit to the vet. Regardless of the type of mite proper treatment needs to be used. Revolution is often one of the best options in cases like this. Even if the others aren't still showing signs they probably still have the bugs.


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 13, 2012)

We have Revolution here we use for our cats and our kitten. Is it the same strength?


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2012)

I think you're out of "natural" options. Do you have a vet? If you already have a relationship with a vet, they may give you Revolution (selamectin) without examining the rabbit. Revolution generally requires a prescription because it is effective against heartworms in dogs and so should only be used on dogs that are heartworm negative. 

Another option would be ivermectin which you may be able to get from a feed store. Dosage for oral ivermectin can be tricky so an injection from your vet really would be preferable.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 13, 2012)

^ yea that

I used the kitten/puppy dose for my buns and it healed any mites really nicely. 

If you get ivermectin we normally put 2-3 drops in each ear.

Id say do revolution though. It takes care of a bunch of different mites for off label use.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 13, 2012)

So for a small rabbit like this is one tube of Revolution for kittens/puppies up to 5 pounds the correct dose for this bunny?


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2012)

From some really quick research, it looks like the typical dosage for cats and dogs is 6mg/kg (Small Animal Clinical Pharmacology) and the recommended dose for rabbits ranges from 6-18 mg/kg so using the dose by weight for dogs or cats should be okay. One concern with selamectin use in rabbits is that it has a shorter half life (1 day in rabbits vs. 11.1 days in dogs an 8.25 days in cats) so while it is very effective at immediate treatment of parasites, it doesn't have the same residual effects you would see in other pets meaning rabbits may need to be retreated more often. (Ferrets, Rabbits, and Rodents, 3rd edition)


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 13, 2012)

I found this site with proper dosages. See chart at bottom of web page. 


I weighed her and will give her the proper dosage tonight. Now I am curious based on the latest reply, how often I need to reapply?[
http://www.rabbitsforpets.com/rabbit-mites/


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm concerned for not only this bunny (because it looks so bad) but also because there are other rabbits involved. I wonder why the others seem to have gotten better while this little guy is getting worse. 

I understand being reluctant to go to the vet especially when times are so tough financially. It's a decision only you as the owner of your animal can make. 

Since the others seem better it might be a good idea to keep Nutmeg in another room or somewhere else where she won't reinfest the others. You mention babies on the way and you don't want to risk them getting this as well. Be really diligent about cleaning cages and the entire area where your rabbis are housed.

Good luck and please keep us posted


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice chart 

Somewhere on that page it says to repeat dose in 2-4 weeks. I'm thinking you will most likely want to redose at two weeks. Then maybe again in a month? Like I said before I have not done this with any of my rabbits. This is just opinion and not true experience on my part


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh I have her separate and I am disinfecting everything regularly. It is strange how she's the only one like this. I will try Revolution as that is what the vet will give. I will reapply in 2weeks. At the first sign of any relapse with any of the others they are getting some too. I weighed all my bunnies tonight and made a dosing chart just in case.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool, Good luck!


----------



## Pie (Sep 14, 2012)

When Hubert had ear mights, I used revolution at 3 doses 3 weeks apart. It was the same stuff I give my cats. Could you give the vet a call for advice on dosage?


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 21, 2012)

So how are things going?


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 28, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone who helped me. I used the Revolution vials I had here for my cats. I followed the chart posted in a link above for strength and dosages. It has been 2 weeks and she has no further signs of any mites. SHe is perking up and has new hair growth in all of her areas. All of her skin has returned to its normal coloring and she is back on the road to being a happy, healthy, bunny! Just thought I would update in case that proved helpful for anyone else.


----------



## bunnies_in_a_bucket (Sep 28, 2012)

Since Revolution can be purchased at Petsmart, though mine is from my vet, I thought it was good to share what was effective on an extreme case like Nutmeg's. Obviously, if this had not worked, I would have taken her to a vet, but it is good to know I saved, $50 office visit by trying this recommended treatment that the vet would have given anyway. Now on to taking care of my AFL doe and one of my LH does who should be giving birth in a few weeks  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 28, 2012)

it can? good to know! I thought it had to come from a vet.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 29, 2012)

Good to hear things are improving 

Thanks for the update


----------



## missyscove (Sep 30, 2012)

You were able to purchase Revolution (Selamectin) at a Petsmart in the United States? I've heard instances of people ordering it from Canadian websites but in general Revolution should be something you can only get from your vet.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I realize you may not have much funds for treating your rabbits, but I would give you some 'words of caution' about treating rabbits.

1. fur mites are extremely contagious creatures (Cheyletiella)- to all mammals (including us). Be sure you are treating your environment as well as your pets. 

2. both these mites are very sensitive to selemectin and ivermectin- often a single oral or topical or injectable dose will cure a bunny of both forms of mites, though some may need to be retreated, particularly in an epidemic and possibly household contamination problem

3. one of the reasons rabbits have been used extensively for so many years by the pharmaceutical and cosmetic industry is they have uniquely sensitive skin. In my practice we use as little topical treatment on rabbits as possible- less is always better when dealing with rabbit skin as they can react badly to just about anything. I would be very cautious about applying anything to a rabbit's skin and particularly their ears (even more sensitive than the rest of the skin)... 'natural' products can be extremely irritating (essential oils are irritating to cats as well and should not be used in them, either, and they are far less sensitive than are rabbits). I would always avoid anything oily in a rabbit as well. I have no idea how irritating Listerine is, but would strongly recommend against it as well. Your rabbit there has extremely inflamed skin and it will take her weeks for that to calm down and return to normal. I suggest you stop applying topicals to her before permanent damage is done.

4. There is no proof that Grapefruit seed extract or vinegar or helpful to rabbits (and I would worried about the opposite)... perhaps vinegar would an OK product to clean a water sipper tube out with, but as for putting it in the drinking water, I suspect it is unnecessary. Rabbit water is best if just clean and fresh- the fresher the better and therefore more likely to be drunk (rabbits need a LOT of water in their diets, unless being given lots of fresh, leafy greens or grass). 

5. Diatomaceous Earth, though apparently non-toxic on skin, is extremely dangerous if inhaled, so if you feel the need to apply this to a rabbit, try very hard not to create a cloud of dust. Once in the lungs, this stuff is there to stay and it can cause irreparable damage to sensitive lung tissues (and rabbits have very sensitive lungs as well). I would personally avoid this product (as I do most topical products on rabbits). 

Rabbits do a lot of grooming, so if a lot of DE is applied, they will ingest a lot of DE... which is non-toxic to the GI tract in tiny amounts, but is a powerful desiccant (that is how it kills invertebrates)... not something any of us should be ingesting in any significant quantities. So, again, if you feel you need to use this product, use it extremely sparingly.

These are only words of caution, but you might think about them and maybe follow some of the other suggestions above looking for an alternate treatment of your rabbits infestation.


----------

